# Captiva South Seas Resort



## rapmarks (Feb 2, 2006)

The news on TV and in the paper keeps reporting that the South Seas Resort and Yacht Harbour will be sold within thirty days to the New York based Blackstone Group.  If this happens, it is expected the rsort will not reopen on March 17 but be shut down to do necessary improvement to the property.


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 2, 2006)

Here is the article from the Fort Myers News-Press:

http://www.news-press.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060201/NEWS01/602010422/1001/ARCHIVES


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 2, 2006)

This is from this mornings business section of the Fort Myers News-Press...and the resort and others are sold.

http://www.news-press.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060202/BUSINESS/602020375/1014/BUSINESS


----------



## JLB (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow! . . . . . .


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 2, 2006)

what I found really interesting is that all the time shares and whole ownerships had been repaired.  Howev er, none of the amentities owned by the resort had been repaired, such as the pool,etc.


----------



## JLB (Feb 3, 2006)

Has anyone seen any South Seas or confirmed any exchanges into South Seas for any time?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow is right! I am so glad we got to stay there. Great place. I did see a SS unit a month or two ago. Forgot which resort in SS though.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 22, 2006)

Hope this doesn't foul up my 12/17/06 exchange. I was SO excited to grab it and have an Orlando week planned to follow it.

Sheila


----------



## sandcastles (Feb 22, 2006)

They are still saying a soft opening on 3-17 and the grand opening in July.  I'm so used to them pushing the dates back, I'll believe it when I see it.  

Our TS has been ready for quite a while, the resort said it was too "dangerous" for us to be on grounds.  Although it wasn't too dangerous for people to occupy the TS that Meristar owned or managed.

I think the sale is probably the best thing that could have happened to SSR.


----------



## JLB (Feb 22, 2006)

I did a SW Florida search yesterday for 9/1/06-1/1/07, and saw great stuff.

Two South Seas resorts, a couple Sanibel Gold Crowns, Seawatch on the Beach, Club Regency, Surf Club, Charter Club of Marco.

For me it was like a candy store!   

It makes the total lack of availability of them in January even harder to take.


----------



## sandcastles (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't have anything available in RCI to search with.  II has 3 resorts on Sanibel in September only and a few on Marco.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 8, 2006)

I've read the reviews, but nothing very current. 

We'll be staying in unit 1316. Any info on that unit?

I've had to go through h@*l to actually make this trip next week. I sure hope it's worth it! I'm afraid I'll just fret over undone things at home all week.

Make me feel good about it, fellow TUGgers. Of course, when I go outside in the COLD temps, it will have to seem good.

Sheila


----------



## sandcastles (Dec 8, 2006)

We just got back from Florida yesterday.  We stayed at South Seas for one week beginning 11-17.  We were in Fl. for 5 weeks and the weather was perfect except for that one week, it was cold.  Usually we have good weather this time of year.

Your unit wil be in South Seas Club.  That is the TS that has free golf fees.  The unit will not be right on the beach but it is close enough.  I'm pretty sure that it is an upper unit.  There are 24 units in this complex.  It has the same floor plan as our Plantation Beach Club but I think (not positive) that there is a washer/dryer in the unit.  Our laundry facilities are free but they are by the pool which is not as convenient.  South Seas Club is located at the northern part of the resort.  

Right now Harborside Rest. is the only one that is open at the resort, so the resort has trolleys that take you to Andy Rosse Lane in Captiva where there are several restaurants and shops.  

I'm sure you will enjoy yourselves.  The resort is so large that the beach has never been crowded when I have been there.  They have want they call Sunset Beach on the resort where they have free lounge chairs, umbrellas, etc.  They also sell drinks and they are going to sell food, don't know if they are yet or not.  Sometimes they have live music.

There is still some construction going on but I don't think it is located where it will bother you.

They are doing a great job of landscaping with the flowers and palm trees but it is heartbreaking to see where all the mangroves used to be.


----------



## StuckinChicago (Dec 8, 2006)

sfwilshire said:
			
		

> I've read the reviews, but nothing very current.
> 
> We'll be staying in unit 1316. Any info on that unit?
> 
> ...




Hi Sheila-

I wish I had something to offer, but I do not. The reason I am posting is because I was just researching the South Seas resorts yesterday, and was wondering the EXACT same thing you are. We would love to go next summer, but I am now leaning towards maybe Sanibel or Marco instead. I had no idea the hurricane damage was so extent. It seems like such a lovely property and I do hope they get back to as close to normal as possible. I read some recent reviews on tripadvisor.com and one person advised to give it another year or two before visiting. But for your sake, I hope that's not true!

So, if you can, please post a reivew here when you return so that we can all get an update on what the most current "scene" is at South Seas Resort.

Hope you have a great vacation!  And like you said, anything is better than this nasty, cold, Midwestern weather!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 8, 2006)

My neighbor owns there.  she was there in October.  said it was very nice, restaurants are expensive, I believe the free golf has a mandatory $30 golf cart fee.  
Can't gaurantee the weather, but it should be really nice.  We had our cold snap today.  wore a sweatshirt this morning, but had to take it off this afternoon, too warm.  back in the low 80's next week.  
If you get the entertainment book, there are a lot of restaurants on sanible and captive that are in it.  might be worthwhile to get it.  ( or bring your card if you have a book fom elsewhere.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 8, 2006)

*New article in News Press today*

An article appeared in the Fort Myers paper today regarding LXR plan to privatize South Seas Resort.  That means only paying guests and resort club members will be able to dine at its restaurants and shop at most of its stores.  Another change mentioned in the article is LXR will impose a daily $12 per adult resort fee.  They say the fee is necessary to recoup costs for such amenities as the trolley service.  479 our of 579 lodging units in the resort rental pool are restored and ready for use.  tennis courts are fully restored; the nine hole executive golf course is manicured and lush, the main marina looks ship shape.  However Harbourside Bar and Grill is the only full service restaurant open (and my neighbor said they lowered the price of hamburgers from $17 to $15).The permanent spa facility isn't ready so there will be spa services at a spa and fitness center next door to the Starbuck's at the resort's Chadwich Square shopping chenter which is on a public road and open to the public.  The Golden Door spa could by in place by early 2008 at the latest.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 10, 2006)

sandcastles said:
			
		

> Your unit wil be in South Seas Club.  That is the TS that has free golf fees.  The unit will not be right on the beach but it is close enough.  I'm pretty sure that it is an upper unit.  There are 24 units in this complex.  It has the same floor plan as our Plantation Beach Club but I think (not positive) that there is a washer/dryer in the unit.  Our laundry facilities are free but they are by the pool which is not as convenient.  South Seas Club is located at the northern part of the resort.



I haven't pulled out my paperwork on the exchange yet and II is currently down, but I could have sworn we were booked into the Plantation Club. Should I push for one of those units? Would they be right on the beach?

Only three of us wound up going, so I could live without the washer/dryer just this once. And we don't golf.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 10, 2006)

StuckinChicago said:
			
		

> We would love to go next summer, but I am now leaning towards maybe Sanibel or Marco instead.



Only go in the summer if you REALLY like HOT weather. We stayed on Sanibel in late June one year and it was WAY too hot for my taste. 

Sheila


----------



## sandcastles (Dec 10, 2006)

Sheila,
According to all the info I just got on our trip last month 1316 is definitely in South Seas Club.

It's not far from the gulf at all, it just happens to be on the golf course.  Sitting on your balcony you may be able to see the gulf.  When the shops and main pools were open this was considered more the "social end".

The laundry is not really a problem at PBC.  It is free and it is by the pool where you can sit while doing laudry.  I have seldom had to wait for a machine.


----------



## X-ring (Dec 16, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> a daily $12 per adult resort fee.



This will be effective this January.



> pool are restored and ready for use.



When I visited last week, we were told that the only pools open were the ones that belong to PBC.  



> Harbourside Bar and Grill is the only full service restaurant open (and my neighbor said they lowered the price of hamburgers from $17 to $15).



This is the former Captain Al's. Our friend told us that that a cup of coffee is around $6. 

I noted that the Ship Store carries some sandwiches as well as snack food items. I resisted buying a Columbia shirt I really liked @ $72 - I ended up buying it (but without SSR logo of course) at a shop on Sanibel for $50. 



> Chadwick Square shopping chenter which is on a public road and open to the public



The only thing open there now is Starbucks - all the other shops closed down due to the delay in restoring SSR.

Prior to last week, we had not visited SSR since 1981. Our sincere sympathies to owners for the (temporary) loss of what we had always remembered as being the most wonderful place this side of paradise.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll be writing a review soon (I even made detailed notes this time), but overall it was a enjoyable stay. We were a bit disappointed in the unit at the South Seas Club, but it was a decent resort in a nice location. 

I didn't see much that would justify the $12 per day fee, though. Other than the provided beach umbrellas and chairs, the only other thing offered that might not be at any other resort was the trolley. We only rode the trolley once (because Santa was driving) and had our own chairs and umbrellas. In fact, we had to get out our own umbrella one day when the beach attendant said it was too windy for them to put up theirs. Since there was very little wind and it died down to nothing long before we left, it seemed like they just didn't want to be bothered.

Sheila


----------



## JLCEA (Feb 11, 2007)

I have just discovered this resort and it looks great !!!
I would like to hear the opinions of those of you who have been there: is it family friendly? (activities for kids under 10) Shooping facilities? (supermarket for cooking), any village close (to go to church, restaurants, shops...)
I am planning to go there this summer.

By the way, what are the prices to buy in this resort?

Thanks in advance and greetings from Spain !!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 11, 2007)

It's been a few years since I stayed there, as a convention guest and not via timeshare but I should say it isn't very close to decent grocery stores.  It's on the end of the island, with some convenience stores nearby, which are very expensive.  There are also some nice restaurants nearby, but will probably require driving as they aren't very close.  More of the shops for islandwear, etc, is more on sanibel island than Captiva as I recall.

I don't know if they are selling timeshare units there or if they were sold out years ago.  Maybe an existing owner can fill you in on that.

Yvonne


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 11, 2007)

There is a unit at SS Captiva for Dec 8th online with II. This was a super resort. Captiva is more like a small tropical paradise.  There were a couple of little variety places and two grocers in Sanibel. A lot of people hit a large grocer prior to the island. There is a Walmart in Ft Myers and a grocer just before the bridge. It is a pain to go off island once there and takes 20-30 minutes from SS Resort to the mainland. Bring a collapsible cooler that one can pack and a couple of freezer gel packs.

At the time we went if one bought the Ft Myers Entertainment book there were many coupons for the area. I am not sure what is open or still in business anymore but it was an incredible place. We were at PBC.

Units were 30-60k for the newest Harborview 2-3 bd villas built around 2004 and some week at PBC resale were under 20k. Nearby houses were 2-5 million for the same view.


Do get repellent for no see ums. My legs were pretty itchy for 2 weeks. Bullfrog sunscreen works like a charm. The sun is very strong. You could see Manatees near the dock near by the Captiva cruise area.


----------



## sandcastles (Feb 11, 2007)

The resort is not completely finished rebuilding from the hurricane yet.  We stayed there at Thanksgiving at the unit we own at PBC1.  There was only 1 restaurant open then but another one may have opened by now.

Right now they are running the trolley into the village of Captiva when there are many nice restaurants and shops.  And yes, there are several still in the Entertainment book.

There is a big controversy over the new amenities fee.  Some of the TS HOA have added it to the MF and some have not.  If you stay at one that has not you pay $12 per person per day if you want to use the amenities.  I personally would not pay that.

We sold a week 47 there for $18,000.  That was probably about the cheapest you would get.  They go up to (I think just a little under $100,000), I can't find my price sheet right now.


----------

